
How do you measure credibility of information? - mean_gene_1976
I am concerned by how common it is for users to &quot;eat-up&quot; whatever a news latform says as doctrine. How do you all actually verify the credibility of information?
======
zzo38computer
The only thing I think I can do is to initially make a guess, and then revise
the guess according to what is being figured out later. Some things it is
possible to verify by yourself, others is more difficult to do.

------
anthony_gl
I double check the same news on different websites, by using Google News. I do
this when the title or the content of the news expresses a sort of
sensationalism.

------
masonic
It has never been easier to access primary/original sources anytime in
history, yet people generally don't bother.

------
PaulHoule
True or not matters less than the emotions evoked When it comes to harm done.

For instance if a news network thinks school shooting are newsworthy what does
it matter if 20 people were killed or 15? If it happened in South Dakota or
West Virgina? If the shooter used an AR-15 or a AK-47 or 9mm pistol?

~~~
mean_gene_1976
I should have put news as an example. How do youv erify information generally?

